# Artists against animal cruelty?



## tchuk (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a paper to write for my art course, i could have chosen anything to be the topic but i chose animal cruelty, I need to find 3 artists who use different mediums who's work is against it.

But I'm having a bit of bad luck trying to find any, just wondering if anyone knows any artists who might fit my brief?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 26, 2011)

well there's plenty of artists that use animals, so you could write on that debate and whether it is art or abuse. 

also...this?


----------



## tchuk (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks very much I'll look into what you've suggested now


----------



## Zydala (Jan 26, 2011)

Quite a while ago but I find it interesting

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/goldfish-in-blenders-cause-outrage-724729.html


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't say that my art directly points at or disagrees with animal cruelty, but I am an avid animal rights activist (Or so I like to think. I don't have a badge or anything).


----------

